

MemeMixr: Aggregating HN, Reddit, and Slashdot - asimjalis
http://www.mememixr.com/

======
asimjalis
I like to read HN, Reddit/Programming and Slashdot/Developers. After DHH's and
PG's take on releasing flimsy things quickly, I decided to just whip this out
and see what happens. What do you think?

The basic idea is to have a single stream of things instead of multiple
streams. A single stream could lead to serendipitous connections becoming
apparent between news stories, or might lead to new ideas.

~~~
calvin
If all you're going for is a stream w/ all the information, it's good.

However, I think 250+ posts listed on any given day has a high tendency to
lead to information overload. Part of the value of the sites you listed is the
community helps bring the better content to the top without the distraction of
the second-rate posts and articles.

It's a great start to the site though and if you're able to offer sorting
options or search in the future (by topic, keyword, whatever), it could become
a site worth using on a regular basis.

------
Hexstream
Gee, that's like a third level of aggregation... Is there not a practical
limit on the number of effective aggregation levels?

~~~
asimjalis
In fact I was thinking of implementing persistence by making mememixr
aggregate itself.

------
earle
if you'd like a serious implementation of a collabroative RSS reader thats
highly customizable, join the alpha test:

<http://news.80concepts.com>

